# DISCUSS: Multinational Skylines



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are skylines in this planet where it spans different countries, territories or regions. 

Local territories, states or provinces within the same country is also acceptable in this discussion so we can include Newark, Jersey City and New York as it spans two states.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One perfect example would be, *Singapore - Johor Bahru*. A skyline is form from the southern tip of Peninsular Malaysia to Singapore. Now if various high-rise developments are happening in Batam Island in Indonesia, then there would be a mega skyline spanning three countries!










And Singapore from Batam Island, Indonesia


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Windsor, Ontario looking north to Detroit, Michigan in the distance.









Courtesy of Dymtro Doblevych









Courtesy of MPK









Courtesy of Jason Paris


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Shenzhen from Hong Kong


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hong Kong and Shenzhen are in the same country.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Manila-X said:


> Local territories, states or provinces within the same country is also acceptable in this discussion


Hong Kong is a different region (Special Administrative Region of Hong Kong) and Shenzhen is in Guangdong (so in another province respect to Hong Kong) so it can be include in this thread.


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

Right


----------



## amir7500 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dubai skyline is the best to see.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice thread....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------

